# Wartung Commencal Hinterradnabe



## wildhai (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo!

  Ich bräuchte  bitte Hilfe bei der Wartung einer Commencal Hinterradnabe, bzw. eine Anleitung wie die Nabe zerlegt werden kann.

  Die Nabe hat keine Beschriftung um herauszufinden welcher Typ die Nabe ist. Informationen zu den Commencalnaben sind im Netz kaum zu finden. 

  Die Nabe hat den 142x12mm Standard und stammt vermutlich aus einem Meta AM3 2012.

  Den Freilauf gibt es als Ersatzteil im Commencal Store:








  Die Nabe kann ich aber weder im Commencal Store noch im Netz finden. Deshalb ein paar Fotos dazu.










  Auf der Antriebsseite (rechts) konnte ich die Mutter und die Konusschraube lösen, weiter komme ich leider nicht.

  Die linke Seite kann ich nicht aufschrauben, weil sich die Achse dreht und ich nirgends gegenhalten kann, wenn die rechte Seite offen ist.

  Vielleicht sollte ich die linke Seite zuerst aufschrauben, hier könnte ich gegenhalten, wenn die rechte Seite noch gekontert ist?
  Weiters sieht man so eine weiße Paste auf der linken Seite, ist das Montagepaste oder Schraubensicherung?

  Ich vermute, dass ich die Achse ausschlagen muß, aber in welche Richtung? Weiß das jemand genau?

  Bei der Suche im Netz bin ich auf eine Specialzed Roval Nabe gestoßen, die sehr ähnlich wie die Commencal aussieht:






Korrektur: Specialized Hi-Lo Nabe

  Und zum Schluß habe ich bitte folgende Fragen an die Moderatoren von JBS:

  Gibt es bitte für die Commencal 142x12mm Nabe folgende Ersatzteile:
·         Achse (142x12mm)
·         Locknuts bzw Muttern links und rechts, ev. Dichtungen
  besonders interessiert bin ich an der rechten 4mm breiten  Kontermutter (Innendurchmesser ?mm Feingewinde?)
·         Lager (Di, Da, breite, Bezeichnung)

  Kann die Nabe komplett, aber ohne Laufrad herum,  gekauft werden?

  Gibt es vielleicht eine Explosionszeichnung mit Ersatzteilnummern?

  Vielen Dank


----------



## hollowtech2 (12. Februar 2013)

Was heißt in diesem Zusammenhang:  _"...und stammt vermutlich aus einem Meta AM3 2012."_?

Das müssen wir schon genau wissen, um dann auch korrekte Infos weitergeben zu können. Nur so läßt sich sicherstellen, daß wir auch den korrekten Nabentyp ermitteln
können.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildhai (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo Ralf,


vermutlich deshalb, weil der  Verkäufer des Laufradsatzes nur "Stammt aus einem 2012er Commencal Meta AM." geschrieben hat.

Ich habe dann im Commencal Techbook nachgesehen und das Meta AM3 hat Commencal Naben und  Mavic  XM119 Felgen.
AM 1 und 2 haben Fulcrum Naben nach Angabe im Techbook.

Nur bei meinen Laufräder sind XM319 Mavics verbaut, vielleicht waren die XM119 aus, oder es ist ein Druckfehler im Techbook? 

Anders gefragt wieviel 142mmx12 Hinterradnaben gibt es von Commencal?


Vielen Dank für die Mühe

LG
W


----------



## hollowtech2 (13. Februar 2013)

Tja, was soll ich sagen. Der Punkt, an dem sich alle stören, ist das Wort "vermutlich".

Wenn also wirklich aus einem AM3, dann paßt der ganz oben gezeigte Freilaufkörper mit der Nummer 12540002.

Hier mal der originale Wortlaut des für uns zuständigen Tech-Supports beim Hersteller: 

_HelloRalf, _

_Given to the form of the hub and rims, it's look like a Meta AM3 rear wheel, if it's the case, the freehub body you shown us is good. _

_But we can´t be sure a 100% if you do not know from which model this wheel comes from. _


_Bestregards,_

_Jérôme._ 


Also selbst beim Hersteller können wir keine 100%-ig sichere Auskunft
erhalten.

Daher schlage ich vor, sicherheitshalber einen kompetenten Fachhändler aufzusuchen, damit sich dieser der Sache annehmen kann und Dir bei der Demontage behilflich ist.

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## wildhai (13. Februar 2013)

Danke Ralf,

ich habe den Verkäufer gefragt, es ist ein META AM3 2012.

Gibt es von Commencal zufällig die Konusmutter auf der Antriebsseite?

Feingewinde M15x1,00 (Steigung nicht ganz sicher) Außendurchmesser 19mm, mit Maulweite 17mm, 4mm breit?


----------



## wildhai (14. Februar 2013)

das blaue


----------



## hollowtech2 (14. Februar 2013)

Nein, die Konusmutter der Antriebsseite gibts nicht einzeln, zumindest nicht bei
Commençal. Die führen, bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen, nur diese Ersatzteile,
die sie auch selber entwickelt / konstruiert haben. Also das, was an die Rahmen
gehört.
Benötigt man Ersatz für am Bike verbaute Sachen, z.B. Schaltwerksröllchen, dann
hat Commençal so etwas nicht am Lager.


----------



## hollowtech2 (19. Februar 2013)

Um den Vorgang nochmal aufzugreifen: Die Nabe ist von Novatec, eine bebilderte Montage- / Demontageanleitung anbei. 


Grüße
Ralf


----------



## moe69 (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

schön, dass es hier auch schon so einen Thread gibt.
Ich habe auch ein Problem mit der Hinterrad-Nabe meines META AM 2 2013 (29").
Gerne würde ich das Lager auf der Kasettenseite tauschen, aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht heraus.
Die Kugeln sind total zerrieben, man kann damit nicht mehr fahren.





Wie kann ich das Lager aus der Kasettenseite lösen? Ich kann es nicht von Hinten austreiben, da keine Angriffsfläche.
Das Lager ist auch mit einer Art Messingring gesichert.
Oder soll ich einfach eine neue Kassettenaufnahme/Freilaufkörper kaufen?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## wildhai (27. Juni 2014)




----------



## TomCRP (8. August 2017)

Hallo!

Stehe jetzt vor der selben Herausforderung...
konntest du die Nabe dann zerlegen und wenn ja wie?

LG Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildhai (8. August 2017)

Ja,

von Antrieb/Freilaufseite/nach Links bzw. Disc Seite ausschlagen

Das Lager kommt mit heraus.

Im Freilauf ist auch noch ein Lager 

Freilauflager 152607 – 2RS
dxDxB
15x26x7?

habe ich nirgends bekommen


----------



## wildhai (8. August 2017)




----------



## TomCRP (9. August 2017)

Danke für die Info!
War der Freilauf mit einem 14mm Inbus von der Discseite her zu öffnen?


----------



## wildhai (9. August 2017)

Wenn die Achse ausgeschlagen ist, kann man den Freilauf mit einem 14 er Inbus abschrauben.


----------



## TomCRP (9. August 2017)

Perfekt, ich bedanke mich!


----------



## wiedjo (22. September 2018)

Hi, bei mir ist auch das Lager im Freilaufkörper defekt, siehe Bild. Die Kugeln sind schon draußen. Ist das Lager extra zu lösen? Ich bekomm es irgendwie nicht raus. Oder ist das fest im Freilaufkörper integriert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaGarmel (23. März 2020)

Kleine Wiederbelebung dieses Threads 
Habt ihr das Freilauflager irgendwie herausbekommen (zerstörungsfrei) ? 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## wiedjo (23. März 2020)

Nein, hab einen neuen Freilauf geordert wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------



## vipert1020 (1. Juli 2020)

Hat zufällig jemand herausgefunden ob es einen passenden Freilaufkörper für 11-fach SRAM XD gibt?
Oder weiß jemand welchem Laufradsatz der Commencal-Radsatz entspricht? Dann würde ich mit den Kompatibilitätslisten von Fulcrum weiter kommen.

Bei mir geht es um ein AM 2 26".


----------

